# My Babies, Peanut, Butter and Jelly



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

These are my triplets that were rejected by Freckles (their Mom) whom we received as a rescue goat and had only had her for a short time. I think they are too precious and sweet


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! They are really cute, good photos too!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dayna said:


> OH MY GOSH! They are really cute, good photos too!


Thanks! They are a messy handful but well worth it!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

That one is huge compared to his/her siblings. They are very adorable.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a nice looking litter


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

runrgirl22 said:


> Thanks! They are a messy handful but well worth it!


I just showed these photos to my 16 year old daughter and squeals of happines erupted from her!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Such a sweet bunch! I love the tiny ones best!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwww ♥♥


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dayna said:


> I just showed these photos to my 16 year old daughter and squeals of happines erupted from her!


 Oh goody... here are a couple of more for her! Is she close, maybe she can come by and deal with the messy diapers and bottle feeding? LOL!!! It is a handful (as I knew it would be when I couldn't get the Mom to have ANYTHING to do with them at all), but they are just so darn lovable who couldn't resist these sweet faces?


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

By the way, the bright orange / red thing that Peanut is crawling under is a baby play bouncer that has a saucer on the bottom and baby toys on the top for the baby to spin, etc... I removed the center seat that was for baby and they love laying in the bottom (they feel protected because it has the top) and then crawl through the center hole and play with toys on top.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You have some awesome pictures , such gorgeous babies


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

runrgirl22 said:


> Oh goody... here are a couple of more for her! Is she close, maybe she can come by and deal with the messy diapers and bottle feeding? LOL!!! It is a handful (as I knew it would be when I couldn't get the Mom to have ANYTHING to do with them at all), but they are just so darn lovable who couldn't resist these sweet faces?


I love that last photo of the yawn! So cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are sooooo cute!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Boer babies!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful babies! I love the names!


----------

